# Last Night's UFC



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay last nights UFC was pretty spectacular!  The Jim Miller fight was great, Rounda Rousey and Meisha Tate delivered in a big way and the Silva fight ended spectacularly.  Albeit sad for Silva.  With what happened to Silva I made a post on my blog showing similar endings.  I found the videos in about two minutes and frankly there were a lot more that I left off.  

Check out my blog here:
http://brianvancise.com/2013/12/29/exciting-ufc-last-night/


----------



## elder999 (Dec 29, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> . Albeit sad for Silva. With what happened to Silva I made a post on my blog showing similar endings. I found the videos in about two minutes and frankly there were a lot more that I left off.
> 
> Check out my blog here:
> http://brianvancise.com/2013/12/29/exciting-ufc-last-night/



If a leg gets broken in a fight, odds are good that it's the kicker's......


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 29, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay last nights UFC was pretty spectacular!  The Jim Miller fight was great, Rounda Rousey and Meisha Tate delivered in a big way and the Silva fight ended spectacularly.  Albeit sad for Silva.  With what happened to Silva I made a post on my blog showing similar endings.  I found the videos in about two minutes and frankly there were a lot more that I left off.
> 
> Check out my blog here:
> http://brianvancise.com/2013/12/29/exciting-ufc-last-night/



Definitely one of the most exciting UFCs that I've seen. (Although I can't watch Silva's leg break without feeling sick to my stomach.)


----------



## Steve (Dec 29, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Definitely one of the most exciting UFCs that I've seen. (Although I can't watch Silva's leg break without feeling sick to my stomach.)



That sums it up for me.  Very sad to see what looks like a terrible, career ending injury for the spider.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yuck


----------



## MAist25 (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome event. The women's fight was incredible. Roussey put on a Judo clinic in that octagon. Tate put up a hell of a fight though and is certainly one tough chick. The Silva/Weidman fight was great and I was extremely happy to see my fellow Long Islander bring the belt back home, although I wish it hadn't happened the way it did. Regardless, Weidman clearly won the first round and showed it wasn't just some fluke win. He won the match, he deserves the belt. End of story.


----------



## rstabler (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the fact the judges were left out of it. Hate the fact the final fight ended the way it did.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 31, 2013)

I made 10 GIFs from Round 1 of Ronda Rousey vs Meisha Tate. Hopefully tonight I will be able to post highlight GIFs of Rd 2-3.

Enjoy!

--------------







4 more GIF's here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/ufc-168-ronda-rousey-x-meisha-tate-rd-1_31.html

-------






4 more GIF's here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/ufc-168-ronda-rousey-x-meisha-tate-rd-1_5494.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 31, 2013)

Rd 2 Part 1











  4 more here:  http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/round-2-highlight-gifs-part-1-ufc-168.html 

--------------  

Rd 2 Pt 2






5 more here   http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/round-2-highlight-gifs-part-2-ufc-168.html 


-----------  

Rd 3






3 more here:  http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/round-3-gif-highlights-of-ronda-rousey.html 

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 31, 2013)

***** WARNING!!! GRAPHIC PICTURE INCLUDED IN LINK!!! *****












4 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/chris-weidman-x-anderson-silva-ii-ufc.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 1, 2014)

i was watching for rousey and tate, and i wasnt dissappointed at all. shocked it lasted as long as it did, but exactly the ending everyone saw comming


----------



## TFP (Jan 3, 2014)

Let's not forget Browne proving that the elbow strikes vs Gonzaga was not an oddity but a legit defense that anyone going into the clinch that low vs him is a baaaaad idea.   Reminds me of when Deigo Sanchez and Kenny Florian both kinda discovered elbows to the head for guard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2014)

Browne looks like an absolute beast!  Definitely a title shot for him in the near future!  

You are absolutely right about elbow shots being a legit defense versus a low clinch/takedown attempt.


----------

